# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  البركه في السنه النبويه

## الدعوه الحضاريه

( البركه في السنه النبويه )
جعل الله البركه في العمل الصالح
  من بر للوالدين وصله للارحام والصدقه
  والزكاه والدعوه لله الى اخره فلاتختص البركه
  إلا بصاحبها الذي يقوم بها أو من جعله
  الله مبارك من الانبياء والمرسلين بعباده
 الصالحين الذين يدعون لله على سنة نبيه فهولاء
  تكون بركتهم بمايقومون به من اعمال
  صالحه للناس من دعوتهم للهدى والاستقامه
  على طريق اهل الخير فلاترد دعوتهم ويرحم...
بهم الله العباد لانهم يقومون بواجب الامر بالمعروف
  والنهي عن المنكر ولايعاديهم إلا من يعادي الله
  ورسوله فحينما يصبح هولاء مضطهدون من الناس
  فحينها يكون الشر قريب من الذين يظطهدون اهل
  الخير والصلاح والهدى فلنحذر من معاداة عباد الله
 الصالحين ومن الغلو في مكانتهم فمن هو
 على سنة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لايتطرفون
 عن الاستقامه لليمين او لليسار ويخرج بذلك
 عن الفطره السليمه
 إلى طريق شيطاني
المصدر
الدعوه
الحضاريه

----------

